# C++ source code to compare XML files like ExamXML XML differ



## mr. Adam (Jul 7, 2007)

I’m working on a Linux project that includes identifying changes between XML files and I need a source code on C++ to compare XML fragments. 
I’m using differencing tool ExamXML from http://www.a7soft.com to compare and merge XML files but this is Windows application. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 7, 2007)

http://winmerge.org/ ?


----------

